# Fromm Gold dog food



## ephisig764 (Aug 13, 2013)

I have been feeding my 1 1/2 old 80 pound Golden Nutro Natural Choice for the last three months. When I adopted him from the previous owner in August, I switch to Nutro from what she was feeding him (some low quality inexpensive food.) So he has basically been doing okay on it. He seems to love the taste, has a lot of energy and his coat is soft. On the down side, his stool is a bit soft and it may or may not be the food, but he poops a lot!

With a lot of the reviews of Nutro I've read on here too, I have decided to transition him to a permanment food that I feel better about. I was trying to decide between Acana Wild Prairie and Fromm Gold, so I went with Fromm. If he does well with it, I will keep feeding him it. If not, I will try Acana. There doesn't seem to be any recent discussion regarding Fromm Gold lately. What are the opinions of those who have used Fromm?


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Fromm is a wonderful dog food. I do think you'll get more responses if you put this under the Nutrition, Feeding & Recipes subforum.


----------



## ephisig764 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks, will do.


----------



## JoeysPetOutfitters (Dec 7, 2013)

*Fromm Foods*

Fromm is a wonderful food and one of my personal favorites. Fromm Gold is a very popular choice. It has great nutritional value and also doesn't break the bank. Fromm also has many other options. My favorite is the four-star line. It comes in both grain and grain-free options. An awesome point concerning the four-star grain-free line is that each bag contains all the same ingredient, but the protein is the only difference (Beef Frittata has beef, Pork & Peas has Pork, ext.). This way it is easy to switch what food you give your dog. It's a great way to keep them guessing so they won't get bored and also is good for their insides. Grain free is a wonderful way to go. Most of the time grains are used as a filler in the food. Dogs would not naturally eat this in the wild, so why give it to them? Fromm is rich in fruits, vegetables, and high in protein. It's also USA made! All around I love Fromm and I think it is a great choice.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I feed Fromm Adult Gold. When I adopted Chumlee over two years ago, the rescue group was feeding it and suggested I continue with it. He was overweight when I adopted him, but I think it was a case of Chum sweet-talking a bunch of nice volunteers and getting over-fed.

When we got him home, I adjusted the amount of food to his activity level and his weight soon dropped to his ideal level. His coat gleams, his eyes are bright and he has plenty of energy. And his stools are perfect, too 

I love that Fromm is made in the USA from local ingredients. We are loyal customers.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

My pups (and new puppy 3 months old) all grew up on Fromm. Now, they are eating the Four-Star Grain Free lines. No issues with Fromm, and my dogs really like the food. 

I'm a big fan of Fromm dog foods


----------



## Medster (May 19, 2013)

We started our pup on Fromm LBP when he had some trouble with the richness of Orijen. He loved it immediately and it agreed with him. We have since switched him to the Four Star at six months and it has been great. Fromm has been a great choice for us and our pup.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I just wanted to jump in here because I'm transitioning my pup from RC to Fromm large breed adult gold. I love that Fromm has so many options and flavours. My question is do I have to feed Sadie the large breed gold or can I eventually switch to one of the regular flavours. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoeysPetOutfitters (Dec 7, 2013)

*Joey's Pet Outfitters*

Hello Darthsadier,

It is TOTALLY ok to switch from the large breed gold formula to another formula. The great thing about Fromm's four star line is that all the ingredients are the same. The only difference between flavors is the protein source. This makes switching foods much easier too! I personally feed the Fromm Beef Frittata in the morning and the Salmon Tunalini in the evening. Switching foods doesn't allow him to get bored and his coat is amazingly soft!

Hope this has helped!


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Thank you vet much joeyspet


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ephisig764 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I have been feeding the Fromm for about 3 weeks and he loves it. I mean, he LOVES it. I can barely pour it in the bowl and he is inhaling it down. He works up a big appetite with his energy, so I'm sure that has a lot to do with it. Good advice to be able to switch to different Fromm recipes.


----------

